

The Brilliant Minds Behind Huffington Post Just Launched An Airbnb Killer - foxit
http://www.businessinsider.com/casahop-2012-4

======
foxit
Since it doesn't appear anywhere in the headline, this is for CasaHop
(<http://www.casahop.com>)

Just for the record, I DO NOT agree with the headline in any way, shape, or
form. House swapping and vacation rental swapping has existed since before the
internet, and while adding social networking to the transaction is a nice
touch and may even work to make a viable business, I can't see how this kills
Airbnb, or even competes with it.

[edit] disclosure: vacation rental owner advertising on Airbnb and other
vacation rental sites, has never worked out to successfully swap houses with
the 5-10 parties who've inquired over time.

